# Made in USA...



## marksman (Sep 4, 2011)

A few new pens hot off the lathe with a "made in the USA" kit.



 

 

 


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1277858#post1277858


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 4, 2011)

As usual for you, Mark, beautiful pens all around.  Congratulations.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 4, 2011)

The first photo is a pen made with one of "Brooks803" blanks. This was the first PR blank that I have turned in about two years. I must a say I actually liked working with the PR. Turn, Polish & buff and you are done.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love how crisp and clean those stripes look on the Stars & Stripes pen!  Great looking set here.


----------



## reddwil (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the kits, very nicely done.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 4, 2011)

I was lucky enough to see the stars and stripes pen up close and personal. I can attest it has a nice feel and is well balanced. It is a beautiful pen! Nice job on the PR as well.


----------



## marksman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to give all of the turning credit to Constant. He has schooled me over the years...I'm just not a very fast learner :biggrin: The kit turned out better than expected. Can't wait to see how you guys like them.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 4, 2011)

They all look great Mark. Thanks for allowing me to help out with some blanks. I really like the kit and can't wait for them to be out on the market. Will you and Constant be attending the Sept 17th meeting in Atl? I'd love to see one of these in person! Any chance of seeing a pic with the cap on?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 4, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Any chance of seeing a pic with the cap on?


 
You have to wait so you can see it in person:biggrin:

I shall take some photos' tomorrow at work.


----------



## marksman (Sep 4, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I shall take some photos' tomorrow at work.


 
Tomorrow is Labor Day Constant...let's take the day off :biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice work.  Great looking pens.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 5, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do they post?


----------



## Ken B (Sep 5, 2011)

Where are those kits from?


----------



## marksman (Sep 5, 2011)

No, not at this time. We have the design for the postable parts done, we just have not produced them. Posting will likely place too much weight on the back end throwing the balance way off.


----------



## marksman (Sep 5, 2011)

Ken B said:


> Where are those kits from?


 
From Marksman Pens...see the Business Classified forum (Marksman Pen Kit) for more info.


----------



## marksman (Sep 5, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Will you and Constant be attending the Sept 17th meeting in Atl?


 
I am planning on being at the meeting on 9/17. I imagine Constant will be there if he can pull himself away from the shop for a while.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 5, 2011)

I shall talk to my boss, he is a workaholic and make me work just as hard!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a photo with the Cap screwed on.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the capped pic Constant. It looks even better capped in my opinion!


----------

